# Ford F150 Supercrew As Tow Vehicle For 250S



## Amys_Outdoor_Fam

Hi All,

We started looking @ Travel Trailers this summer & quickly determined that our 2010 Ford Explorer XLT was not enough vehicle. So, the plan is to trade that in (soon) and then buy our Travel Trailer this Spring or Fall depending on how much we can save between now & then.

Our top choice is an Outback 250s, and after much research we are not comfortable with (nor would be need) anything larger.

Although we'd love the Supercrew w/ Ecoboost & max tow package - that may not be in our budget

More affordable would be either the 4.6L V8 or 5.4L V8 (likely 2008 ish)

*Do I need to look at one with max tow package as well if the heaviest trailer we may ever get is the Outback 250s?*

Our Cargo is Mom, Dad, + 3 kiddos (6, 8, 10) & on short local trips one of our dogs (100# Golden who would ride in the back seat w/2 of the kids)

Other than that, standard camping "stuff" - the heaviest being bottled water & bicycles.... If we were camping without hookups - we would not use any of our "water run" items as we are quite comfortable with the campground amenities.

Thank you so much for your time!!!!


----------



## Blip

We have a 2010 Ford F150 Supercrew 4X4, with the 5.4 and the 331 rear. The TT is a 2012 312BH Outback. Dry the trailer is 7500lbs. My truck is rated for 8300lbs. I also have a fiberglass cap, and we travel with 2 dogs and a family of 5. 
I installed a set of air bags in the rear, which you would need. It helps out quite a bit. I just have the trailer tow package. (NOT MAX TOW) The truck pulls fine. Granted you do feel it, especially when the trucks go by. Over all it is not to bad at all. We live in NJ, and we traveled to Florida, Myrtle Beach, Lancaster, Poconos, and a lot of local camping. Every one has there own opinions, but we are very happy. Hope fully that will help you out. Anything else just let me know.

Good Luck, Jim


----------



## bridge bandit

Hi Amy
As you will read through out this forum go with 80%. Your trailer weight should not exceed 80% of what your truck can pull. I rather err on the safe side specially in my case we pull alot thru the mountains. If you can afford it I would get the truck package that would aid in pulling the 250S.


----------



## CaptFX4

Amys_Outdoor_Fam said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We started looking @ Travel Trailers this summer & quickly determined that our 2010 Ford Explorer XLT was not enough vehicle. So, the plan is to trade that in (soon) and then buy our Travel Trailer this Spring or Fall depending on how much we can save between now & then.
> 
> Our top choice is an Outback 250s, and after much research we are not comfortable with (nor would be need) anything larger.
> 
> Although we'd love the Supercrew w/ Ecoboost & max tow package - that may not be in our budget
> 
> More affordable would be either the 4.6L V8 or 5.4L V8 (likely 2008 ish)
> 
> *Do I need to look at one with max tow package as well if the heaviest trailer we may ever get is the Outback 250s?*
> 
> Our Cargo is Mom, Dad, + 3 kiddos (6, 8, 10) & on short local trips one of our dogs (100# Golden who would ride in the back seat w/2 of the kids)
> 
> Other than that, standard camping "stuff" - the heaviest being bottled water & bicycles.... If we were camping without hookups - we would not use any of our "water run" items as we are quite comfortable with the campground amenities.
> 
> Thank you so much for your time!!!!


Here is what I am working with. My TV is a 2005 Ford F150 5.4L with 3.73 gears (tow package). I have a tuner with custom tunes that really help (also can monitor tranny and coolant temp). Usually its DW, and 3 young boys and everything they need.

My outback is a 2012 230RS. I need the 230RS (toyhauler) to put the golf cart in. Loaded up it weighs right around 7000 lbs. It pulls the weight without any issues. I recently took a trip from Ohio to Myrtle Beach, can run 65 mph without an issue. On the biggest of hills, the slowest I got was 50 mph. My fuel burn averages between 8.5 to 10.5 mpg depending on terrain.

Just get a good W/D hitch and take your time. A 2008 with a 5.4L will not be a problem.

Good luck!


----------



## Irishcampers

We had just purchased a used 2011 F150 Supercrew with the Ecoboost and max tow package. We have a 26 foot Outback, which should be similar size/weight to the one you want to get. We towed the trailer from PA to Florida and back. It was certainly up to the task. If you're lucky enough to see a used one that is a price you can deal with, you should check it out.


----------



## Amys_Outdoor_Fam

Thank you all for the tips. This whole Tow Vehicle search is overwhelming as I am learning as we go (we've never towed ANYTHING - so we are trying to educate ourselves to avoid purchasing the wrong vehicle - or one that doesn't leave the 20-25% margin for safety.)

Our search continues :0)


----------



## Duanesz

Stay away from 4.6L in a ford for towing. If you get something with the regular tow package you should be fine. Max tow in newer fords gives you mirrors and an increase payload capacity.


----------



## GO WEST

The later model 250RS with the deeper slide (heavier) is a lot of trailer for a half ton vehicle. Yes it can do it, but I read you have never towed anything before. You will have to be extra careful and take it easy as you learn. I think where you are going to push your limits is on your payload. Five people and a hundred pound dog + the ACTUAL tongue weight of the trailer is what you need to add up to see if it exceeds the payload capacity of the truck. Don't be deceived by the towing capacity of the truck which may exceed the sheer weight of the trailer. Be cautious and thoughtful before you buy either the truck or the trailer. Be realistic on your budget. If you are able, buy the camper you want then buy a suitable tow vehicle after that.


----------



## CamperKev

If you can find a used F150 Ecoboost with max tow pkg go for it! You would be very happy with the way the truck tows especially being new to towing. The 2011+ F150's have a built in sway control so if the trailer begins to sway due to maybe wind or a emergency condition the trucks computer will automatically add braking to the correct tires on the truck and trailer to keep you going straight. The trailer your looking at has a GVWR of 7500lbs and is 27' long. If you chose to get an older truck definitely get the 5.4L and make sure you get one with a HD package or max tow pkg. You want as much payload as possible and a GVWR on the truck of at least 7200-7700lbs. Good luck with your search, Kevin

P.S. My trailer is 7500lbs loaded and 33' long and i am within my F150's max limits. The truck tows great so you will have no problems towing your trailer with a properly equipped F150.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY

A 5.0 Coyote F150 would be fine. An Ecoboost would be better. Get either one along with max tow and you will be real happy towing that 250RS.

We are a big family too that is about to get bigger (4th on the way). Love big families! Congrats on getting into RV'ing - we did 5 years ago and we love it. It is the absolute best vacation time I could hope for. We go dry camping in National Forests. We don't go ummm...resorting. Or I have heard it called "glamping" (glamour camping). No TV's. No X-box or wii. No computer. No hookups. Just solid GOLD family time. Love it. Nothing brings us closer. We sold our Outback recently. Both the 9yr old and 4yr old cried. 2yr old gave me a fist bump high five. 4yr old was crying about something around 2 weeks later and outta the blue sobbed out "Daddy why did we have to let those people take our camper??". They sure miss the Outback but I know they will forget it and be plenty happy when we pick up the nice little 5'er.

-CC


----------



## muddy tires

Amys_Outdoor_Fam said:


> If we were camping without hookups - we would not use any of our "water run" items as we are quite comfortable with the campground amenities.


You say this now, but after a few midnight trips to the campground amenities you will start to wonder why you aren't using the perfectly good amentities that you brought with you. Even when we are travelling between full hookup sites I still carry enough water to accommodate the road side picnic lunches.


----------



## Todd&Regan

Max tow package is not necessary as long as your trailer wet weight is under 7000lbs. I tow with a 2012 F-150 XLT, crew cab, Ecoboost, 3.73 axle ratio, and regular tow package. Camper is about 6700 lbs loaded. I have no issues towing with my truck. Definantly get the 3.73 gear ratio, 5.4 L. V8 if 2010 or under, Ecoboost for 2011+.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

[/quote]

Here is what I am working with. My TV is a 2005 Ford F150 5.4L with 3.73 gears (tow package). I have a tuner with custom tunes that really help (also can monitor tranny and coolant temp). Usually its DW, and 3 young boys and everything they need.

My outback is a 2012 230RS. I need the 230RS (toyhauler) to put the golf cart in. Loaded up it weighs right around 7000 lbs. It pulls the weight without any issues. I recently took a trip from Ohio to Myrtle Beach, can run 65 mph without an issue. On the biggest of hills, the slowest I got was 50 mph. My fuel burn averages between 8.5 to 10.5 mpg depending on terrain.

Just get a good W/D hitch and take your time. A 2008 with a 5.4L will not be a problem.

Good luck!
[/quote]

What are you using for a tuner? I have the same truck and am considering the Edge product.


----------



## BrandonMH

I have a 2011 F150 supercrew 5.0 with the 3.73 gears. I got my 29rls home fine. I don't have the max tow package, just the trailer tow package, does come with built in sway and I have a Tekonsha Prodigy P2 brake controller (need to fine tune it a bit more next time) and a Reese wt distribution and antisway hitch, that is one serious hitch. My GVWR is 9400# with the 3.73 gears and trailer dry wt is 6864ish. Now this was the heaviest thing I have ever towed in my limited towing career, and was a bit nervous but got it home fine. Sure was a bit doggish from a dead stop, but I figured that was normal. Am I correct in thinking that? I can send you some pics of both connected, I brought it home Black Friday.


----------



## CaptFX4

Here is what I am working with. My TV is a 2005 Ford F150 5.4L with 3.73 gears (tow package). I have a tuner with custom tunes that really help (also can monitor tranny and coolant temp). Usually its DW, and 3 young boys and everything they need.

My outback is a 2012 230RS. I need the 230RS (toyhauler) to put the golf cart in. Loaded up it weighs right around 7000 lbs. It pulls the weight without any issues. I recently took a trip from Ohio to Myrtle Beach, can run 65 mph without an issue. On the biggest of hills, the slowest I got was 50 mph. My fuel burn averages between 8.5 to 10.5 mpg depending on terrain.

Just get a good W/D hitch and take your time. A 2008 with a 5.4L will not be a problem.

Good luck!
[/quote]

What are you using for a tuner? I have the same truck and am considering the Edge product.
[/quote]

I have the Edge Evolution. I used it for about 3 years and never towed anything bigger with my current truck than a 5x8 with a golf cart on it. I always ran it in the #2 position which is tow mode. Made a big difference in everyday driving. When I bought my 230RS in January 2012 I ran in tow mode and it worked great as long as you have stock exhaust and intake. I ended up putting a cold air intake on(b-day present) and a dual exhaust. With these mods if you dont get custom tunes, you will run lean which could cause big problems. I found a company who can custom tune the edge and had them make me a tune for performance and towing. They ask weight of trailer, terrain, mods etc for customization. Overall works great for me and couldn't be happier.


----------



## DH Drifter

I have a 2012 Ford SC with the 5.0 engine towing a 230RS. The engine is fine. The issue will always be payload. My payload is 1500lbs. I am over it by 200lbs when loaded up. The tongue weight is right around 800lbs, so that doesn't leave much. I am comfortable being over since I know the truck is underrated, BUT I would look for something with a higher payload. Not because my truck doesn't handle it just fine, but for peace of mind.


----------



## Bart Youngblood

double d said:


> Max tow package is not necessary as long as your trailer wet weight is under 7000lbs. I tow with a 2012 F-150 XLT, crew cab, Ecoboost, 3.73 axle ratio, and regular tow package. Camper is about 6700 lbs loaded. I have no issues towing with my truck. Definantly get the 3.73 gear ratio, 5.4 L. V8 if 2010 or under, Ecoboost for 2011+.


I will disagree with this statement.

You NEED the Max tow or HD payload package for almost anything above 5000#, not so much for the tow rating, but for the payload, particularly if you are hung up on getting a 4 wheel drive vehicle.

Max tow on these trucks gets you a real world (after options, etc.) 400-500# additional payload over trucks with nothing but the regular tow package. My 2012 Crew Cab, 2wd EcoBoost has a rated payload of over 1800#. If I had opted for the HD payload, it would be about another 300-400# over that. Without max tow, you are looking at 1100-1300# available payload on a crew can truck, depending on the rear axle ratio and other options. Do the math with your tounge weight, and you will find that you will be getting VERY close to the maximum payload rating on the truck once you are fully loaded to go camping with passengers. With my setup, my rough math says I have probably close to 300# payload reserve should I load my trailer (250RS) to its maximum GVWR, with my family and I in the truck, and a couple hundred pounds of stuff in the bed and cab. Of course, this demonstrates why the HD payload would be a requirement for almost anything larger than what I have if you want to stick with a half ton truck.


----------



## Bob Landry

Add up the weight of two adults, three kids, and the dog. Don't forget to add the weight of the WD hitch itself. Subtract that total fron the payload capacity of the truck. BTW, payload capacity is based on a full fuel tank and a 150 lb driver. You are going to be overloaded. How much you are willing to live with is your choice, but I can assure you, you are going to get tired of fighting a 4.6L pretty quick, and with carrying that weight and pulling a trailer of that size, a 5.4L isn't going to fare much better. Air bags will level the truck and that's it. They will not increase any of the capacities of the truck. I hate to rain on your parade, but being on my third truck in 4 years, I speak from experience. Even though you say you are not comfortable with more trailer, that is subject to change. With the info you have provided, you are in the 3/4 ton truck range. I too started out being scared to deat pulling a 4500 lb trailer, and I'm up to 8500 lbs and 35'. Trust me, if you stay with this long enough, the bug will bite and you will be there in time. Just remember, getting up the mountain is only half of it. You have to get down the other side and be able to stop when you get to the bottom.

Be safe & Happy Towing.


----------

